# Pterophyllum cf. scalare "Peru Altum"



## why_spyderette (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone have these? I have 5 of them coming in at the end of this month. If you do, do you have any pics?


----------



## unclerandy (Dec 19, 2004)

Is that an Altum Angel?


----------



## why_spyderette (Oct 9, 2006)

They call it the Peru Altum. It is a Scalare that looks like the Altum. It is just smaller.

By the way these are Wilds.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Much prettier than normal altums I think, but not as tall or as graceful looking as true altums. They were very common a couple of years ago around here, but haven't seen any lately.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the fins on these look better than altums but the colour and shape, I'd say goes to them...

Here's some snaps of my old ones (moved them on due to relocating )
(the fin rays on mine are abnormal, they don't normally split like this...)

With Flash...


















Without Flash...


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are a few photos of mine. Mine are Wilds as well.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Saw some juvenile "Peruvian Altum" today. Are they considered an undescribed species? Are these fish really "wild caught" or can they breed them? Are they easier to keep like typical Scarlare?

They are stunning fish. Almost bluish with distinct fins. The best looking young angels I've seen, or at least since I was a very young. Maybe because they are not so inbred.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Peruvian altums are still considered a population of scalare, no cf. needed to my knowledge. Some folks would love to think that they are an undescribed species, but there is no evidence of this.


----------



## viejo (Dec 31, 2012)

In my experience they are relatively hardy for wild caught pterophyllum & not too difficult to breed. It's kinda cool to see angelfish actually showing some aggression when tending their spawn.


----------



## alice (Feb 18, 2013)

wow... what a nice fish... i love it...which specie is this?


----------

